# Model Year 2005 BMW Ordering Guide



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Requires Adobe Acrobat Reader to view.......

:supdude:


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

Thanks Jon!


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

Excellent, thanks.

Am I reading the pages for the X3 models correctly in that the options that _are_ on the 2.5 that _aren't_ on the 3.0 are standard in the 3.0? Like the panoramic sunroof? Did I also read correctly that the auto tranny is now a no-cost option on the 3.0? So BMW basically made permanent the STEP incentive on the 3.0?

When will the X3 pricing data be made available?

Thanks,
-MrB


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

*Wow*

Thanks, Jon for posting that....

Just curious, are there any confidentiality issues with releasing such information?? With the availability for us mere mortals to see the actual wholesale pricing (which must make the dealers puke :bawling: ) I was just wondering :angel:

I remember the screaming years ago when Consumer Reports started publishing dealer invoice costs. I distinctly remember one auto manufacturer stating that "they did not appreciate any magazine who printed such confidential stuff" and that "they should stick to reviewing toaster ovens"!!!!

Maybe they just got pissed because it was now going to be harder to screw customers???

Oh well....the information may make the dealers cringe, but at least savvy customers can at least go into dealerships more informed!!!

Cheers,

Mark in Austin


----------



## ProcyonB (Aug 16, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> Requires Adobe Acrobat Reader to view.......
> 
> :supdude:


So, 2LA = Unlimited top speed now? :thumbup:

Wonder if that will be OK with US imports? :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

mwagner1 said:


> Thanks, Jon for posting that....
> 
> Just curious, are there any confidentiality issues with releasing such information?? With the availability for us mere mortals to see the actual wholesale pricing (which must make the dealers puke :bawling: ) I was just wondering :angel:


Yep, most of that info says "for internal use only" Luckily, Jon is no longer an insider, so BMW can't really go after him. They also have no clue which of Jon's many friends in the business is getting him the info, so they don't know who to blame.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ProcyonB said:


> So, 2LA = Unlimited top speed now? :thumbup:
> 
> Wonder if that will be OK with US imports? :dunno:


Well, the only model available with unlimited top speed is the X5 4.4, as far as I remember, and even that car will run out of steam somewhere in the 140s, so it's not like anyone is passing the "155" tier that the Germans like, though it does pass the "130" tier.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> Yep, most of that info says "for internal use only" Luckily, Jon is no longer an insider, so BMW can't really go after him. They also have no clue which of Jon's many friends in the business is getting him the info, so they don't know who to blame.


What, no :eeps:?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

swchang said:


> What, no :eeps:?


 :yikes:

:nono:


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

*Why is this informatioin so confidential?*

I think all the ordering information with the prices will be available on carsdirect, edmunds etc quite soon. So why is the information confidential and for internal use only?


----------



## MJM (Dec 16, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> Requires Adobe Acrobat Reader to view.......
> 
> :supdude:


Hi Jon! If you examine page 29 of this document it incorrectly shows the information for the X3 3.0i instead of the information on the X5 3.0i. Do you have the correct page for the X5 3.0i?

Thanks!

MJM


----------



## MikeVG (Dec 28, 2004)

Thank you for the info, it will really help us. MikeVG


----------



## bluehorseshoe (Feb 3, 2005)

*2006?*

Hi, do you have the 2006 buying guide yet? If not, will you post it when it becomes available?
Thanks


----------



## EDVirgin (Dec 23, 2004)

*I need it too*

I am waiting for that too.. my patience is almost running out and would soon bite the bullet and get on from a local dealer. I am looking forward to ED on a new 2006 325i.. please please please ... give me the invoice sheet....I am going crazy here waiting for it :rofl: :banghead:


----------

